# PC Tisch/Case selber bauen



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

Tag Zusammen,

da es mich öfters stört, dass das Gehäuse unterm Schreibtisch steht und manchmal dadurch auch die Beinfreiheit stört, habe ich mir überlegt ggf. einen Schreibtisch selber zu bauen wo der PC in die Tischplatte eingebaut wird.
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob es eine Glasplatte wird oder eventuell eine Holzplatte aber dann mit einem "Sichtfenster" auf die Hardware.
Weiterhin sollte die Hardware natürlich einfach zu erreichen sein. Hier hatte ich mir überlegt ein Schienensystem zu bauen wo man per Schublade vielleicht den PC dann "öffnen" kann um ggf. die Hardware zu tauschen.

Dies ist jetzt erst einmal eine grobe Idee.
Habt ihr vielleicht Anregungen oder Ideen?
Vielleicht hat jemand sogar so etwas schon gebaut und Bilder?!

Wenn ich das Projekt starte dann würde ich natürlich alles dokumentieren, falls Interesse besteht?!

Danke und lg,
Schmenki


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (27. Februar 2014)

Hey,

gibt es hier schon ein paar von 
Aber ich muss sagen ich finde die Idee immer gut, ich find es einfach hammer 
Hier z.B. -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../1606-wakue-bilderthread-820.html#post6166988

Es werden bestimmt noch paar schreiben die Erfahrung damit haben.

MfG


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

Ja cool ist ja schon ein Anfang.
Bei mir wird es nur keine Wasserkühlung sondern eher dann Luftkühlung bleiben


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (27. Februar 2014)

Auch nett anzusehen ^^
Halt uns auf den laufenden. 
Und am besten wenn du es dokumentierst, lässt du das ins Tagebuch Thread verschieben.

Hier mal eine andere nette Variante -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/277026-casemod-tisch-im-eigenbau.html


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

Danke.
Ich warte noch auf ein wenig Input und wenn ich dann starte, kann es gerne verschoben werden 
Da ich sehr viele Be quiet Lüfter habe und ein schwarzes Asrock Mobo sowie schwarzen Genesis wird wohl die FarbKombi Schwarz Orange.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (27. Februar 2014)

OK 
Orange *.*
Hoffe du ziehst das durch, Orange kommt immer gut an


----------



## FrozenEYZ (27. Februar 2014)

Mhm schwarz Orange  Würde mich über ein Tagebuch freuen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Februar 2014)

Tisch-PCs sind awesome! Irgendwann bastel' ich mir auch mal einen 

Zur Erreichbarkeit der Hardware: Du könntest eine Art Schublade machen, auf der alles aufgebaut ist, oder die Scheibe mit Scharnieren befestigen... musst halt mal ein wenig mit Sketchup oder anderen 3D-Programmen Ideen vorzeichnen und die beste Lösung dann auswählen.

Evtl. auch eine zweiteilige Scheibe, die sich auf Knopfdruck versenkt und in der Mitte teilt (hätte einen geilen Showeffekt), brauchst halt kleine Servos oder Pneumatikzylinder... Realisierbar wäre alles


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Tisch-PCs sind awesome! Irgendwann bastel' ich mir auch mal einen
> 
> Zur Erreichbarkeit der Hardware: Du könntest eine Art Schublade machen, auf der alles aufgebaut ist, oder die Scheibe mit Scharnieren befestigen... musst halt mal ein wenig mit Sketchup oder anderen 3D-Programmen Ideen vorzeichnen und die beste Lösung dann auswählen.
> 
> Evtl. auch eine zweiteilige Scheibe, die sich auf Knopfdruck versenkt und in der Mitte teilt (hätte einen geilen Showeffekt), brauchst halt kleine Servos oder Pneumatikzylinder... Realisierbar wäre alles


 
Ok das mit der zweiteiligen Scheibe wäre geil aber ich glaube das traue ich mir nicht zu 
Aber mit der Schublade hatte ich genau so geplant.
Also hinten am PC eine Schublade anbringen mit Scharnieren wie so ein Mainboard Schlitten.


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Februar 2014)

Musst halt schauen, wie du die NT- & Lüfterkabel alle so hin bekommst, dass sie nicht abgerissen werden beim herausziehen.

Mit der zweiteiligen Scheibe hab ich mir grade selber wieder Neugier eingehaucht... Ich glaub dafür wäre ein Thread im Casemod-Forum genau richtig. Da stell ich nacher am Besten die Frage. Weil wenn ich mir nen Tisch-PC bastel (irgendwann), wäre diese Form des Gehäuseöffnens wirklich sehr elegant... vor allem wenn per kapazitiven Sensor durch "Handauflegung" (^^) geöffnet werden kann. Hm... schon ne geile Sache irgendwie


----------



## Schmenki (27. Februar 2014)

Ich lass mir das auch mal durch den Kopf gehen.
Ich habe eine luftersteuerung im Einsatz da sollte das mit dem rausziehen kein Problem sein

Hatte überlegt dann so ein kleines Pult zu bauen wo dann die luftersteuerung rein kommt sowie front USB und Kopfhörer Eingang etc. Mal schauen ob das hinhaut. Wenn das Netzteil dann auch auf die Schiene kommt mit dem Mainboards hat man da auch keine Probleme...


----------



## Sarin (27. Februar 2014)

Btw.: LianLi wird wohl die Tage offiziell ihren Tisch-PC vorstellen. Hier mal ein Link auf den Prototyp:
Lian Li DK01: Prototyp eines Tisch-Gehäuses vorgestellt

Ich find das Thema PC in der Tischplatte irgendwie durch. Ein verteiltes System fände ich da um längen besser.
Also z.B. der 6x120er Radi als Tischbein, die Festplatten als Einschub anstatt der üblichen Schubladen, Touchscreen in der Platte, eingebaute Halterung für die versenkbaren Monitore... sowas halt.

Bis dato versucht man immer einen PC in einen Tisch zu bauen, nicht aber einen PC als Tisch zu bauen.


----------



## HighEnd111 (27. Februar 2014)

Also der Prototyp des LianLi-Tisches gefällt mir gar nicht  Viel zu kalt und steril, so wirkt er jedenfalls. Außerdem für nen Tisch relativ klein. Ich würde einen Tisch-PC immer aus Holz bauen, das ist ein "lebendig" wirkendes Material.

Die Idee einen PC als Tisch zu bauen finde ich auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## Fearofdeath (27. Februar 2014)

ui nette idee...
leider bin ich handwerklich zu unbegabt für sowas


----------



## Schmenki (28. Februar 2014)

Moin Zusammen,

habe jetzt mir ein paar Gedanken gemacht und glaube wenn man einen PC in einem Tisch verbaut mit Luftkühlung, dann wird die "Tischplatte" einfach zu dick...
Ich glaube ich werde eher eine Schublade unter der vorhandenen Tischplatte anbringen und mit einem Fenster versehen, so dass man noch genügend Beinfreiheit hat. 

lg,
Schmenki


----------

